# Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?



## Lepok (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir wohl eine neue Karpfenrolle holen und würde gerne wissen was für ein Fassungs vermögen so eine haben sollte 

Danke schon im voraus 

Mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Soviel, wie du benötigst


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Soviel, wie du benötigst



+ Reserve |rolleyes


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> + Reserve |rolleyes


 
Jo, stimmt, aber wenn man auf 20m Entfernung angelt brauch man keine 250m Schnur und ne Kaffemühle, deswegen "So viel wie man benötigt"|rolleyes


----------



## TiKo (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Das kommt auf das Gewässer und auf die Entferung des Futterplatztes an. In großen Seen braucht man mehr als in kleineren Flüssen. Aber in der Regel sollte man min. 100 Meter drauf haben.


----------



## cafabu (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Genau, größe der zu erwartenden Karpfen, größe des Gewässers ergibt die benötigte Schnurmange.
Carsten


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Mir würden 100 Meter reichen , aber ich gehe mal davon aus das 95% der Karpfenangler eine Rolle mit mehr Fassungsvermögen benötigen.
Kommt halt aufs Gewässer und die zu erwartende Karpfengröße an.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Kann man sich nicht diesen Thread ersparen ? |rolleyes
Wozu.? Das kann man sich eigentlich selber denken #c


----------



## pangea (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Also auf meine Rollen zum Karpfenfischen gehen zwischen 160 m 0,20er und 450 m 0,45er, je nach Köder, Angelart und Wassergegebenheiten.

Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## nExX (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



pangea schrieb:


> Also auf meine Rollen zum Karpfenfischen gehen zwischen 160 m 0,20er und 450 m 0,45er, je nach Köder, Angelart und Wassergegebenheiten.
> 
> Grüsse aus Graz



Komisch, dass bei deiner rolle weniger dünne schnur draufgeht, als dicke schnur! :m

denke du hast da wohl was durcheinander gebracht..

wie gesagt, kommt auf dein gewässer an!


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

da er -Rollen-  schreibt, denke ich - Plural
Gruß A.


----------



## Lupus (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Hallo
@ Udo dem würde ich ganz heftig wiedersprechen! ich glaube das 95% der Karpfenangler Bigpits in der Badewanne fischen würden...weil das sind ja Karpfenrollen!!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ Udo dem würde ich ganz heftig wiedersprechen! ich glaube das 95% der Karpfenangler Bigpits in der Badewanne fischen würden...weil das sind ja Karpfenrollen!!!!


stimmt! 
meine sind auch völlig überdimensionieret für meine gewässer. aber mir gings um robustheit und kraft. eigentlich hätten 200m 35er schnurfassung ausgereicht.so hab ich das doppelte:q
ich fisch aber sehr gerne leicht auf karpfen bis ca. 20pfund. 
rolle mit 150m 18er schnur drauf und auf gehts. seeehr geile angelei
also das hängt alles von gewässergröße, entfernung in der gefischt wird und fischgröße ab. wenn du nur wirfst reichen dir 200m da hast du immer noch reichlich reserve wenn du 100m weit draußen fischst. und die wollen erstmal geworfen werden. 
die ruten sind auchnicht unwichtig. eine 4000er rolle an eine 3,5lbs rute zu schrauben hat recht wenig sinn. da brauchst du schon eher ne big pit. auch in ner badewanne! damit die combo ausgewogen ist.


----------



## Tate (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Mal eine dumme Frage, für was muss eine Karpfencombo ausgewogen sein? Für die paar Minuten Drill? Den grössten Teil der Zeit liegt die doch eh auf der Ablage.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Tate schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage, für was muss eine Karpfencombo ausgewogen sein? Für die paar Minuten Drill? Den grössten Teil der Zeit liegt die doch eh auf der Ablage.


stimmt wohl. 
aber wenn du eine 3,5lbs rute hast wird es schon gründe haben wie z.b. ein extrem hindernissreiches gewässer und eine big pit hat nunmal mehr schnureinzug was sehr wichtig sein kann. 
aber wärs nicht lächerlich soeine "brutele" rute und eine kleine, 4000er rolle? sieht doch ******* aus:q ist für mich auch ein grund.


----------



## Doc Plato (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> die ruten sind auchnicht unwichtig. eine 4000er rolle an eine 3,5lbs rute zu schrauben hat recht wenig sinn. da brauchst du schon eher ne big pit. auch in ner badewanne! damit die combo ausgewogen ist.



Du schraubst ne Welsrolle mit einer Schnurfassung von 500m - 0,40mm an eine 3,5lbs Karpfenrute? 


Du bist mein Held! :vik:

Edit: Ah, aber noch schnell editiert....


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

tja, große rollen spielen in meinen augen nur eine rolle ( 5 mark in die wortspielkasse  ) wenn es wirklich um longrange geht.
ich halte mich für einen recht guten werfer und habe auch keine schlechten ruten und trotzdem komme ich auf max 100 meter wenn ich richtig durchziehe.
selbst der größte karpfen zieht keine 150 meter beim run von der rolle, so das man sagen kann 250 meter dürften immer reichen.
ausserdem bevorzuge ich das ufernahe fischen bis zu 50 metern draussen.
alle die sagen das man nur weit draussen was fangen kann sollten es besonders zu dieser jahreszeit mal um die 10 meter weit draussen versuchen, man würde sich wundern wie gut das geht.
meine rollen fassen rund 250 meter 30ziger und das ist eigentlich schon zuviel, selbst wenn ich in der elbe angel, reichen mir eigentlich immer 100-150 meter, kommt aber auch auf das gewässer drauf an.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Du schraubst ne Welsrolle mit einer Schnurfassung von 500m - 0,40mm an eine 3,5lbs Karpfenrute?
> 
> 
> Du bist mein Held! :vik:
> ...


so extrem jetzt nicht. aber eine mit 250m 30er schnurfassung passt schon eher. und wer fischt mit soeiner rute ne 30er schnur? kein mensch.


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Wurfweite plus 50 Meter, und dann ist das schon gut.
Keine Ahnung, warum da über Brandungsrollen diskutiert wird.


----------



## Doc Plato (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> so extrem jetzt nicht. aber eine mit 250m 30er schnurfassung passt schon eher. und wer fischt mit soeiner rute ne 30er schnur? kein mensch.




Jo jo, schon klar.... ich geh` mir jetzt ein Bier trinken. 

LG & fuxxing Rock`n Roll

Gain on! |wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wurfweite plus 50 Meter, und dann ist das schon gut.
> Keine Ahnung, warum da über Brandungsrollen diskutiert wird.


überleg mal er fischt  mit freilauf und hat ihn weiter offen. da sind ratzfatz 50m schnur unten! das glaubt man garnicht.
und was ist wenn du mal 50m schnur abreist? bespulst du dann neu? und man schneidet eh öfters mal die ersten 10 schnur ab weil sie beschädigt sein könnte, usw.


----------



## nExX (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

400 meter auf ner rolle braucht kein mensch und wird warscheinlich auch keiner mit hochwertiger schnur bespulen. sondern mind. 100m füllschnur! alles andere währe doch etwas übertrieben! oft gehts doch auch nur darum das abspulen der schnur,beim wurf, durch eine hohe kapazität, positiv zu beeinflussen!

fische selbst mit 280 metern, bin aber der meinung, dass 200m "meistens" reichen würden!. 80 meter als reserve ist auch mehr als genügend!

gruß


----------



## Carphunter Dennis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

#6Hallo Leute bin neu in diesem Forum Kann nur meiner meinung nach behaupten    das wenn man an SEEN auf Karpfen fischt das man die die 300~400m Schnurr schon haben sollten je nach See sind meist die Spots schon an die 200m entfernt.Angelt man aber an Teischen wie ich zur zeit noch sind an die 100m schon Oke.mit freundlichen gruß,
Dennis


----------



## nExX (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Carphunter Dennis schrieb:


> #6Hallo Leute bin neu in diesem Forum Kann nur meiner meinung nach behaupten    das wenn man an SEEN auf Karpfen fischt das man die die 300~400m Schnurr schon haben sollten je nach See sind meist die Spots schon an die 200m entfernt.Angelt man aber an Teischen wie ich zur zeit noch sind an die 100m schon Oke.mit freundlichen gruß,
> Dennis



satzzeichen währen toll!*g* 
net böse gemeint;-)


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Mal eben auf meine Powerliner geschaut ... die fasst 350 Meter 0,33er und ich hab die mit 0,32er voll. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich die letzten 250 Meter der Schnur je sehen werde 

Gekauft habe ich mir die eher, weil die absolut robust ist und auch locker n großen Karpfen wegsteckt  Es ist eben nicht leicht billige filigrane Rollen zu finden, die so robust sind. Und da das Gewicht ja wie bereits geschrieben total egal ist, ist das für mich die beste Alternative. 'Ner 4000er Twinpower würd ich das auch zutrauen, aber die wäre mir einfach zu Schade am Karpfenprügel :q Auch und besonders, weil die Rollen bei mir oft am Rhein oder an der Küste eingesetzt werden und schonmal gerne mit Sand, Dreck und Salz in Berührung kommen.


----------



## Conchoolio (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Das kommt größtenteils aufs Gewässer an. Etwas vielleicht noch wie groß die zu erwartenden Fische sind. Habe mal in Tümpeln gefischt, die waren kleiner als 60 Meter. Wozu dann 300 Meter Schnur. An meinem Hauptgewässer einem 30 Meter Breiten Fluss, darf ich nicht mehr als vielleicht 30 Meter Schnur draußen haben, weil sonst der Fische eh in den nächsten Ast zieht. An einem Riesen See, wo die Montage vielleicht schon 100 Meter ausgebracht ist, solltens dann schon so um die 200 Meter sein. Ich fische die Big Baitrunner LC voll mit 40ger Schnur. Die werde ich aber niemals draußen sehen


----------



## carphunter386 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

naja sehe das ein wenig anderst und würde es nicht pauschalisieren!
Kommt meiner Meinung nach auf die Gewässer an,die du noch befischen wirt!

Meine Daiwas fassen 450 m 0,36 Schnur + Schlagschnur und ich hatte nie mehr als 100-150 m gebraucht,bis der Tag kam als ich ins Auslang fuhr an einen riesen See und dort plötzlich meine Montagen mit dem Boot in 250-300 m Entfernung ablegte!
Da machen solche Rollen nämlich schon Sinn!
Würde nicht behaupten,dass Big Pit robuster sind.Dafür gibt es genug Gegenbeispiele : Die alten Shimano Us Baitrunner 4500 zum Beispiel!
Fasst auch nur 210 m 0,35!

Deshalb würde ich mir auch überlegen,was du für die Zukunft planst!


----------



## Carphunter Dennis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Eine 40er Schnurr???? Also ich würde dir eine 28~30 anbieten aber eine 40er ist etwas zu dick für karpfen, Nichts gegen dich aber man sollte bedenken wenn die karpfen auf deinen platz kommen und merken deine schnurr Naja .Es sollte jeder selber wissen ^^


----------



## WallerChris (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Also ich hab einmal ne Anaconda Power Carp in 3lb mit ner Baitrunner DL 6000 RA 240m/0,35er Shimano Technium Schnur.
Da kann ich nur sagen, letztes Jahr in Ungarn war da nicht mehr viel Reserve drauf (nachm anschlagen vll noch 50m).

Darum hab ich mir jetzt die Big Baitrunner LC geholt, welche 550m/0,35er Technium drauf hat |bigeyes

Werde heuer die Montagen mit nem Futterboot auslegen und da, finde ich, ist diese Kapazität schon sinnvoll (ca 8ha Teichanlage) zumal ja auch ein Wels beißen kann (reiner Großfisch-Teich)...

@ *Carphunter Dennis*: Also ich hab mit der 0,35er in einer Nacht mehr gefangen als andere aufm Teich in ner Woche #6
zumal ne 0,30er dort Mindestanforderung ist |rolleyes

Fürs Preisfischen/Hegefischen verwende ich zb nur kleine Rollen mit ca 200m/0,20er, 150m/0,16er oder 100m/0,14er. Aber da hab ich ja auch keine 3,5lb Karpfenrute sondern kleine Winkelpicker und leichte Feederruten. Außerdem muss ich dort (meist kleinere Teiche) auch nicht auf 100m oder mehr raus..

Abwägen was man vor hat ist das Beste, da man sonst eventuell mehrfach kauft (ich glaub ich hab immo ca 20 Rollen und 17 Ruten, welche noch funktionieren rumstehen |rolleyes)

mfg Chris


----------



## cafabu (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Moin, moin,
vielleicht kennen es einige gar nicht mehr, aber in meinem 45jährigen Angelleben durfte ich erleben wie Karpfenangeln mit Kopfruten propagiert wurde. Fachzeitschriften und auch Karpfenspezialisten nahmen diese langen ringlosen Stippen verpassten ihnen an der Spitze ein Zuggummi und fingen Karpfen. Allerdings waren damals noch nicht die Großkarpfen Thema, die gab es da nur in England. Übrigens dehnte sich das Gummi keine 200 Meter.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Carphunter Dennis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Hay Chris.Es ist schon logisch mit dieser schnurr zu fischen mit der du der zeit fischst Wegen den waller.Aber ich denke mal ,das es ein albtraum ist der denke ich mal jeder karpfenangler hat das ein Waller auf seinen futterplatz kommt.Wen dieser da war Kann man den futter platz in den meisten fällen direkt aufgeben


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> überleg mal er fischt  mit freilauf und hat ihn weiter offen. da sind ratzfatz 50m schnur unten! das glaubt man garnicht.
> .



Hi,
das ein Karpfen sich mal eben 50 Meter Schnur nimmt habe ich bisher weder gesehen , noch erlebt und auch noch nicht gehört.
Man meint schon mal wenn es 10 Sekunden piept das der karpfen dann sehr viel Schnur abzieht , aber das ist lange nicht so viel wie man glaubt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Conchoolio (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Carphunter Dennis schrieb:


> Eine 40er Schnurr???? Also ich würde dir eine 28~30 anbieten aber eine 40er ist etwas zu dick für karpfen, Nichts gegen dich aber man sollte bedenken wenn die karpfen auf deinen platz kommen und merken deine schnurr Naja .Es sollte jeder selber wissen ^^




Mit ner 30ger Schnur fischst du bei uns am Fuss nicht gezielt auf Karpfen, das wette ich mit dir! Es liegen überall Massen an Totholz und du fängst die Karpfen nur in unmittelbarer Nähe.  Also meine ist glaube ich ne 38ger um genau zu sein. Die ist wirklich das Minimum was geht. 30ger Schnüre habe ich schon einige reißen sehen. Ich tue das meinen Fischen nicht an. Du fischst sicher in nem bewirtschafteten See mit Angeldruck ohne Ende. Da kanns schon passieren das die Fische schnurscheu werden. Bei uns macht es absolut keinen Unterschied ob du 30ger, 35ger oder 40ger Schnur nimmst, das haben wir schon oft gesehen mit mehreren Anglern nebeneinander. Viel wichtiger ist der Platz. wenn die Fische da sind, beißen sie auch. Selbst bei mir


----------



## Carphunter Dennis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Ich meine es ja nicht böse aber da ich jetzt weiß das dort tote bäume und sowas Liegen Kann ich dich verstehen dan würde ich es denke ich mal genau so machen haben selber tote bäume im wasser,Wo ich auch schon öfters meine montage Drine verfangen hatte :qAber naja und da dieses gewässer Auf karpfen kaum befischt wird werde ich dort mit 28er schnüren angeln und zwischen 25 und 30 irgentwie sowas habe ich mal gehört soll das besste sein da diese schnurr stärken sich an meisten dehnen sollen Naja


----------



## Gunnar. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Moin moin,


Lepok schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir wohl eine neue Karpfenrolle holen und würde gerne wissen was für ein Fassungs vermögen so eine haben sollte


Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach.
Bei der Überlegung zum Kauf sollte man bedenken das die Rolle eine größtmögliche Einsatzbandbreite haben sollte.
Ob nun 10m vor den Füßen geangelt oder 100m werfen oder 200m auslegen oder 300m long range oder ..oder......... im Idealfall sollte die Rolle für alle Zwecke einsatzbereit sein. Man weiß ja nie an welche Gewässer es einem in die nächsten Jahre verschlägt.
Einfacher gesagt: Mit einer 500m Rolle kann man alles beangeln - mit einer 250m Rolle nunmal nicht. Warum sich also einschränken??

Achja 2 Dinge noch. 
1.Wer auf eine gute Wurfweite angewiesen ist kommt um den Einsatz von großen Spulendurchmessern nicht drumherum.Nichts ist ärgerlicher als wenn die entscheidenen Meter beim werfen fehlen.
2.Brandungsrollen haben zwar auf Grund des Wurfsverhalten auch große Spulen aber selten das Fassungsvermögen von gleichgroßen "Karpfenrollen". Macht also wenig Sinn hier mit Brandungsrollen zu argumentieren.


----------



## NickAdams (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Wenn ich vom Ufer aus die Köder werfe, habe ich mittlere Quantum-Rollen mit einer Schnurfassung von 150 Meter 0,35er. Das reicht völlig. Bei längeren Sessions auf großen Seen, an denen die Köder rausgefahren werden, kommen die großen Rollen mit 450 Meter Schnur zum Einsatz. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ein Karpfen sich mal eben 50 Meter Schnur nimmt habe ich bisher weder gesehen , noch erlebt und auch noch nicht gehört.
> Man meint schon mal wenn es 10 Sekunden piept das der karpfen dann sehr viel Schnur abzieht , aber das ist lange nicht so viel wie man glaubt.
> Gruß Udo


ich schon... allerdings hat da der reißverschluss vom schlafsack geklemmt und der fisch, in dem fall mein personal best von 42pfund war ca. 70m weiter auf der anderen seite des sees. 
oder ein ungesehener und verlorener fisch (zu dünne schnur... 30er war dort doch zu schwach  ) hat mir langsam und gemächlich in der ersten flucht gute 80m schnur von der rolle gerissen! und ich fisch wirklich mit extrem hart eingestellter bremse und ohne freilauf! selbst wenn die rute auf meinen banksicks liegt. da waren schnell die 150m schnur weg.
man muss immer auf sowas gefasst sein auch wenn man denkt "in meinem gewässer gibt es keine so großen fische." wenn es um die angelei auf großkarpfen geht sollte man immer REICHLICH schnur auf der rolle haben. oder wenn welse, große störe zu erwarten sind. 
100-150m schnur reichen dicke für fische bis 20 pfund. wenn größere vorkommen sollte man schon an genug reserve denken.
und zur schnurdicke: der karpfen stört das wenig! das seh ich bei den schlagschnüren... die karpfen stören sich selbst an einer 70er schlagschnur nicht! 
ich selbst fisch ohne schlagschnur. dieses jahr eine 38er von dam mad. vorher mit 40er stroft abr. und ich habe reichlich gefangen!
es kommt immer auf das gewässer und die gegebenheiten an was für eine schnur und was für eine rolle ich brauch. fertig.
das kann eine winkelpicker mit 18er schnur und 1000er shimanorolle sein oder eine 3,5 lbs rute mit 500m 40er schnur und einer big pit.
fertig. punkt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



nExX schrieb:


> satzzeichen* währen* toll!*g*
> net böse gemeint;-)


 

Warum sollten die "wä*h*ren" ? *g*
net böse gemeint.#h

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich schon... allerdings hat da der reißverschluss vom schlafsack geklemmt und der fisch, in dem fall mein personal best von 42pfund war ca. 70m weiter auf der anderen seite des sees.
> oder ein ungesehener und verlorener fisch (zu dünne schnur... 30er war dort doch zu schwach  ) hat mir langsam und gemächlich in der ersten flucht gute 80m schnur von der rolle gerissen! und ich fisch wirklich mit extrem hart eingestellter bremse und ohne freilauf! selbst wenn die rute auf meinen banksicks liegt. da waren schnell die 150m schnur weg.
> man muss immer auf sowas gefasst sein auch wenn man denkt "in meinem gewässer gibt es keine so großen fische." wenn es um die angelei auf großkarpfen geht sollte man immer REICHLICH schnur auf der rolle haben. oder wenn welse, große störe zu erwarten sind.
> 100-150m schnur reichen dicke für fische bis 20 pfund. wenn größere vorkommen sollte man schon an genug reserve denken.
> ...





> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Steffen90*
> 
> 
> _die ruten sind auchnicht unwichtig. eine 4000er Rolle  an eine 3,5lbs rute zu schrauben hat recht wenig sinn. da brauchst du  schon eher ne big pit. auch in ner badewanne! damit die combo ausgewogen  ist._





Doc Plato schrieb:


> Du schraubst ne Welsrolle mit einer Schnurfassung von 500m - 0,40mm an eine 3,5lbs Karpfenrute?
> 
> 
> Du bist mein Held! :vik:
> ...






Steffen90 schrieb:


> so extrem jetzt nicht. aber eine mit 250m 30er  schnurfassung passt schon eher. und wer fischt mit soeiner rute ne 30er  schnur? kein mensch.




Findest Du nicht auch dass Du dich selber mit Deinen widersprüchlichen Postings langsam ins unglaubwürdige aus manövierst? 
Ich habe mich schon mitte der 90er sehr intensiv mit der Boilieangelei beschäftigt (seiner Zeit bist du noch mit de Trömmelsche um de Christbaum jelofen), zuvor gezielt mit beringten Stippruten und Matchruten den Karpfen und Schleien nachgestellt.... aber sowas wie Du hier behauptest ist mir noch nie passiert und ich glaube Dir kein Wort.

Gain on & Rock n Roll 


#h

P.S.: Ich fische mit ner 0,30er Mono auf Karpfen. Bei großen Distanzen (Wurfweite) Geflecht.


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> und ich fisch wirklich mit extrem hart eingestellter bremse und ohne freilauf! selbst wenn die rute auf meinen banksicks liegt. da waren schnell die 150m schnur weg.



Hi Steffen ,
nichts für ungut , aber wenn dir der Fisch 150 Meter von der Rolle zieht dann läuft bei dir was falsch, extrem falsch.
Ich kann einem Karpfen doch nicht die Chance geben 150 Meter Schnur abzuziehen , bei hart eingestellter Bremse erst Recht nicht.
Aber jeder empfindet 150 Meter anders wenn man es nicht nachmessen kann 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



udo561 schrieb:


> hi steffen ,
> nichts für ungut , aber wenn dir der fisch 150 meter von der rolle zieht dann läuft bei dir was falsch, extrem falsch.
> Ich kann einem karpfen doch nicht die chance geben 150 meter schnur abzuziehen , bei hart eingestellter bremse erst recht nicht.
> Aber jeder empfindet 150 meter anders wenn man es nicht nachmessen kann
> gruß udo



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht auch dass Du dich selber mit Deinen widersprüchlichen Postings langsam ins unglaubwürdige aus manövierst?
> Ich habe mich schon mitte der 90er sehr intensiv mit der Boilieangelei beschäftigt (seiner Zeit bist du noch mit de Trömmelsche um de Christbaum jelofen), zuvor gezielt mit beringten Stippruten und Matchruten den Karpfen und Schleien nachgestellt.... aber sowas wie Du hier behauptest ist mir noch nie passiert und ich glaube Dir kein Wort.
> 
> Gain on & Rock n Roll
> ...


du drehst mir das wort im mund um 
ja ich würde eine big pit mit 500m 40er an eine 3,5lbs rute schrauben wenn ich die montage mit dem boot auf weite distanzen auslegen müsste. sonst nicht. zum werfen ist das schwachsinn. auf so distanzen würde ich auch eher geflecht nehmen. plus schlagschnur.
dir ist noch nie passiert das ein fisch 50m schnur beim drill nimmt? mir bis dato auchnicht. bei biss und drill zusammen ja. 
ich hab bis dahin auch meist mit 30er schnur gefischt. bis zu dem erlebnis. an diesem gewässer sicher nichtmehr. an gewässern fast ohne hindernisse reicht das vollkommen. an unserem einen see fsich ich im moment ne float mit 1,75lbs und 25er schnur. und kann mit fischen bis 40 pfund rechnen. reicht dort vollkommen aus. aber ich würde NIE auf die idee kommen damit gezielt an dem anderen gewässer auf große karpfen zu fischen. zu viel totolz, steine, usw.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich schon... *allerdings hat da der reißverschluss vom schlafsack geklemmt und* der fisch, in dem fall mein personal best von 42pfund war ca. 70m weiter auf der anderen seite des sees.
> oder ein ungesehener und verlorener fisch (zu dünne schnur... 30er war dort doch zu schwach  ) hat mir langsam und gemächlich in der ersten flucht gute 80m schnur von der rolle gerissen! und ich fisch wirklich mit extrem hart eingestellter bremse und ohne freilauf! selbst wenn die rute auf meinen banksicks liegt. da waren schnell die 150m schnur weg.
> man muss immer auf sowas gefasst sein auch wenn man denkt "in meinem gewässer gibt es keine so großen fische." wenn es um die angelei auf großkarpfen geht sollte man immer REICHLICH schnur auf der rolle haben. oder wenn welse, große störe zu erwarten sind.
> 100-150m schnur reichen dicke für fische bis 20 pfund. wenn größere vorkommen sollte man schon an genug reserve denken.
> ...


 



Tut mir leid Steffen,#h

aber wenn ich bei der Ausübung meines Hobbys darauf angewiesen bin erst mal meinen Reißverschluss rechtzeitig 
zu öffnen,dann soll ich mir mal Gedanken über andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen machen.#q
Es gibt eine Menge Umweltorganisationen,die sich so etwas
mit Genuss reinziehen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Steffen ,
> nichts für ungut , aber wenn dir der Fisch 150 Meter von der Rolle zieht dann läuft bei dir was falsch, extrem falsch.
> Ich kann einem Karpfen doch nicht die Chance geben 150 Meter Schnur abzuziehen , bei hart eingestellter Bremse erst Recht nicht.
> Aber jeder empfindet 150 Meter anders wenn man es nicht nachmessen kann
> Gruß Udo


wenn die montage auf 70 oder 80m liegt kanns passieren. 
wenn  ihr meint es kann nicht... bitte! und wer sagt das es ein karpfen war? kann auch ein wels gewesen sein. mir ist das in dem ausmaß einmal passiert! und ich geh so oft es geht fischen und weißn schon was ich tun muss. 
sag mir mal bitte was du machst wenn du eine 30er schnur drauf hast, ne 2,75lbs rute, eine rolle mit 9kg bremskraft wo du die bremse schon sehr straff eingestellt hast. du bekommst den biss und der fisch reist gemächlich schnur von der rolle. bis du an der rute bist ca. 20m du nimmst die rute auf, stellst die bremse fester und den fisch intressiert das nicht sondern zieht weiter... du drehst die bremse weiter fest bis du denkst mehr geht nicht bei der rute/schur. ich stand da nur und hab die rute festeghalten. mehr ging nicht! ab dem starterring war sie fast grade! konnte den fisch dann wie einen nassen sack ranpunpen. und wieder ne flucht um die 80m das ganze spiel dauerte 20min (!!!!) hatte ich noch nie.... immer unter 10min. hatte den fisch dann ca. 10m vor mir und fing an und wollte ihn hochpumpen da ich ihn direkt vor einem baum stoppen konnte. da riss bei ein wenig mehr druck die schnur.


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> dir ist noch nie passiert das ein fisch 50m schnur beim drill nimmt? mir bis dato auchnicht. bei biss und drill zusammen ja.



Ja, ist mir schon des öfteren passiert. -> Ungewollte Wallerbisse auf logischer Weise unterdimensionierten Gerät.
Mir hat auch noch nie ein Karpfen im Drill 50m Schnur von der Spule gezogen. Weder mein PB noch große Wildkarpfen im Ebro!
Check mal die Funktionalität und Einstellung Deiner Rollen!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Steffen,#h
> 
> aber wenn ich bei der Ausübung meines Hobbys darauf angewiesen bin erst mal meinen Reißverschluss rechtzeitig
> zu öffnen,dann soll ich mir mal Gedanken über andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen machen.#q
> ...


 ich hab gepennt, es war 8 uhr morgens  war die nacht oft genug wach. und der schlafsack ist schrott... reißverschluss ist seitdem hinüber. aber reicht bis -5° auch so. bleibst du beim nachtangeln immer wach? oder nimmst die ruten raus?
allerdings tun die das... aber die finden so oder so was. überall


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir schon des öfteren passiert. -> Ungewollte Wallerbisse auf logischer Weise unterdimensionierten Gerät.
> Mir hat auch noch nie ein Karpfen im Drill 50m Schnur von der Spule gezogen. Weder mein PB noch große Wildkarpfen im Ebro!
> Check mal die Funktionalität und Einstellung Deiner Rollen!!!


ich geh auchmal von einem wels aus das ich da gehakt hatte. 
sollte man auch drauf gefasst sein... meine rollen funktionieren tadellos. da geht nix dran kaputt shimano thunnus 1200f
und das zweite war ja der schlafsack.... ging halt net schneller den reißverschluss zu zerstören


----------



## Bassey (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

Naja, da gibt es dann auch immer noch die Helden, die 350 meter auf nem See überspannen nur um auf der anderen Seite direkt am Ufer zu fischen... Das sind dann auch oft die Jungs, die richtig stress machen wenn man deren Montage beim Spinnfischen erwischt... woher soll ich denn wissen, dass der Typ auf der anderen Seeseite direkt vor meinen Füßen fischt ^^


----------



## carphunter386 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*

so: Um nochmal zusammengefasst auf diverse Antworten zu reagieren :

@ Carp Dennis : Die Fische Intressiert es kaum ob da eine Schnur rumschwimmt!Ob das 0,30 oder 0,40 sind macht bei einer Schnur mit gutem Lichtbrechungsverhältniss keinen Unterschied!
Unter 3 m sind die meisten Schnüre so oder so nicht mehr zu sehen!Zudem verwende ich sowohl Captive Backlead als auch Flying Backleads.Damit ist das ganze auf den Grund gedrückt bis zum Blei.Anschließend folgen 20 m geflochtene Schlagschnur (extrem dünn und trotzdem 13,2 kg Tragkraft ) und mindestens 1m Leadcore.Mein Vorfach wird mit Sinkern auch auf Grund gehalten.
Das Heißt von der Rutenspitze bis zum Haken verlässt meine Schnur kaum den Grund.Natürlich an manchen Hindernissen legt sie sich nicht ganz drauf,aber ok.
Durch den Einsatz von geflochtenen Schlagschnüren ist der Durchmesser der letzten 20 m so gering,dass egal welcher Kaprfen am Platz von der 0,36 nichts mehr mitbekommt.

Und wieso soll ich ne 30 er benutzen,wenn du nie weißt,was beißt und ob ned doch ein Stein oder andere Hindernissse im Weg liegen!? 

Welche Vorteile soll es bringen eine kleiner Rolle zu fischen?
-Gewicht Ersparniss? -Nein,die Ruten liegen eh zu 90% auf dem Pod
-Kostenersparniss? -Nein,wenn man Rollen unterfüttert ist es fast genau so teuer wie kleiner Rollen

Anderherum gesehen bringt ne große Rolle einige Vorteile mit sich!
-Großer Schnureinzug aufgrund des größeren Spulendurchmesser
- Du hast die Möglichkeit Long Range zu fischen,wenn es mal nötig sein sollte
- Wenn du mal bei ner mehrtägigen Session aus welchem Grund auch immer einige Meter verlierst ist das nicht so gravierend wie bei einer kleinen Rolle ( im Sinne von Reserve )

*ABER* : Die Überschrift hört sich ein wenig so an,als würde eine gute Rolle ein großes Schnurfassungsvermögen ausmachen!
Das ist absoluter Quatsch!
Eine geeignete Rolle sollte an die von dir befischten Gewässer angepasst sein.Genau so wie dein restliches Gerät!
Hats du zum Beispiel vor mal im Fluss zu fischen,musst du durchaus anderes Gerät verwenden als im kleine Teich um die Ecke!

Deshalb schau was du beangelst und wie weit du Maximal raus musst und richte danach den Kauf einer Rolle!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> so: Um nochmal zusammengefasst auf diverse Antworten zu reagieren :
> 
> @ Carp Dennis : Die Fische Intressiert es kaum ob da eine Schnur rumschwimmt!Ob das 0,30 oder 0,40 sind macht bei einer Schnur mit gutem Lichtbrechungsverhältniss keinen Unterschied!
> Unter 3 m sind die meisten Schnüre so oder so nicht mehr zu sehen!Zudem verwende ich sowohl Captive Backlead als auch Flying Backleads.Damit ist das ganze auf den Grund gedrückt bis zum Blei.Anschließend folgen 20 m geflochtene Schlagschnur (extrem dünn und trotzdem 13,2 kg Tragkraft ) und mindestens 1m Leadcore.Mein Vorfach wird mit Sinkern auch auf Grund gehalten.
> ...



Da hat der Kollege aus Dingmad wohl Recht, so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## olaf70 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Meter muss eine gute Karpfenrolle fassen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Steffen,#h
> 
> aber wenn ich bei der Ausübung meines Hobbys darauf angewiesen bin erst mal meinen Reißverschluss rechtzeitig
> zu öffnen,dann soll ich mir mal Gedanken über andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen machen.#q


 
...das manchmal aber auch wirklich lästig sein wenn der Reißverschluß klemmt. Auch beí anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen!


----------

